# Josymir maltese!!!



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

*HEY! :w00t:* Does anyone know the exact city or town, Josymir is located in? I'm trying to find out how far she is from my house....:supacool::tender:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Why not just call or email her and ask? Honestly, I would not be happy if someone posted even my town on the internet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Following Mary's remark...I can say it is not far from Pittsburg.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Why not just call or email her and ask? Honestly, I would not be happy if someone posted even my town on the internet.


She's very good at returning emails. I had considered getting a baby from her at one time. Then fate had me meeting my Callie at the dog show in Chicago.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just emailed her with a couple questions..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Her city is on her website under the Contact Us Button.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that the Breeder that you are looking for is in Greensburg, PA and that is not far from Pittsburgh,PA


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Facebook*

Hi:

I just saw that she had a litter of cutisima Malts yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Maltbabe said:


> Hi:
> 
> I just saw that she had a litter of cutisima Malts yesterday.:thumbsup:


Yes, and the girls are adorable, and Josy is keeping both of them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, she's keeping these two.:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Love looking at new babies, don't you?


----------

